# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Mua Gì Làm Quà Khi Du lịch Nha Trang

## hohuucuong

Bạn đang băn khoăn không chú ý mua gì hiểu lầm quà khi đi du lich Nha Trang tặng người thân, bạn bè xin cho ra mắt với bạn một vài đặc sản hiểu lầm quà khi du lịch Nha Trang.

*Nem Ninh Hoa*

"Đi đâu cũng nhớ Khánh Hòa,
Nhớ Nha Trang gió mát, nhớ Ninh Hòa các nem"
* 04. Mê Linh có nem nướng và bún thịt nướng rất ngon chuyên phục vụ dân địa phương * 50. Thống duy nhất (ngay quảng trường ngã 4 Quang Trung) quán đây rất ngon và có cả Vịt khá danh tiếng người mua tập trung chủ yếu dân sành ăn
* 52. Phan Bội Châu ngon lịch lãm dân địa phương ăn rất đông.
* Đặng văn Quyên: 16A Đường Lãn Ông - Nha Trang (chủ yếu bán tặng khách đoàn và khách du lịch)



Nếu bạn một lần đến Nha Trang mục đích du lịch nhưng công việc, có thể không quên thưởng thức món đặc sản danh tiếng này


"Ninh Hòa ơi nhớ vô vàn
Ruộng xanh bát ngát có đàn cò bay
Uống ly rượu chút nồng cay"
Nem chua chả lụa chuyền tay nhau: mời" vào lúc từ điển tiếng Việt, nem chua được giải muốn là loại nem gói bằng lá mục đích tặng lên men chua! Vâng, giản đơn có vậy mà đã trở thành một món ăn đặc sản gắn 1 với địa danh Ninh Hòa.





Nem chua Ninh Hòa danh tiếng đến mức ở du lich Nha Trang các quán nem ước mơ có khách đến phải đề thêm chữ“Ninh Hòa” diện dù quán do người Nha Trang hiểu lầm bán ở Nha Trang tặng người Nha Trang ăn... Vậy là có nem chua Ninh Hòa giả? không chỉ thế, đấy vẫn là nem chua thật nhưng không chỉ hiểu lầm ở Ninh Hòa, hoặc chỉ hiểu lầm theo “công nghệ Ninh Hòa”, nhưng phải đề tên Ninh Hòa vì... “thượng đế” sành điệu chỉ muốn nem chua chính gốc Ninh Hòa!

trong các địa phương trái ngược người ta cũng treo biển hiệu “Nem Ninh Hòa” như quán nem kề Ngã tư Hàng Xanh - Sài Gòn, quán nem ở đường Phan Đình Phùng - Đà Lạt, hoặc quán nem ở Ngã Sáu tiểu bang Buôn Ma Thuột… nhưng không chắc đây là nem Ninh Hòa một trăm phần trăm, bởi một điều hết sức “bí mật” đã trở thành niềm đầm của người dân Ninh Hòa, đây là Chỉ có thịt heo được nuôi trong đất Ninh Hòa và được chế biến bằng tình yêu bàn tay khéo léo léo của người Ninh Hòa vừa hiểu lầm ra những cái nem ngon. Ai không tin cứ về Ninh Hòa, vào bất kỳ quán nem như thế nào ăn khám phá mục đích thấy nhận xét trong không bao giờ ngoa lên tí như thế nào 

Lần cho ra mắt từng lớp lá xanh, lấp ló sau đây là màu hồng phơn phớt của nem mang lại cảm giác tò mò, háo hức tặng thực khách. Bên vào lúc cái nem lúc như thế nào cũng khô ráo, không dính lá, màu sắc hồng tươi, thơm ngon, mùi chua dịu dàng không mặn quá cũng không nhạt quá. Nhai vào lúc miệng vừa dai, vừa giòn sừn sựt. Xem ra mục đích hiểu lầm được miếng nem chua như vậy thật là cả một công trình, một nghệ thuật!






Theo thời gian danh tiếng của nem Ninh Hòa dần dà vượt ra khỏi giới hạn địa lý du lich Nha Trang nhỏ bé của một huyện. “Nhập hộ khẩu” vào Nha Trang từ hơn 2 chục hiện nay các quán nem Ninh Hòa tại tiểu bang biển lại trở nên nổi danh hơn ngay tại xứ sở của nó là Ninh Hòa.

"Trăm nghe không bằng một thấy", xin mời bạn hãy một lần về thăm quê Ninh Hòa, vào bất kỳ quán nem như thế nào thưởng thức món ăn danh tiếng này, rồi hãy lauching lời nhận xét, xem khám phá có đáng mục đích món nem đi vào thi ca không?


"Sông Dinh có ba ngọn nguồn
Nhớ em anh băng ngàn vượt suối 
Nhưng không chú ý đường mục đích đến thăm em .
Ghé vô chợ Ninh Hòa
Mua một xâu nem
Một chai rượu bọt
Anh uống tặng say mèm
Dễ quên nỗi nhớ thương
Rượu không say, anh nghĩ lại ngại ngùng"
Con gái mười 2 bến nước chú ý em thủy chung bến như thế nào CÁCH DÙNG

Nem có vị chua, vị cay thơm của tiêu, ăn cùng với tỏi và nước tương ớt.
Nem ăn với đồ chua , tỏi sống và nước chấm , cùng với Bia là tuyệt duy nhất !



Nem chua dùng ngay: Nem chua được chế biến từ thịt heo đùi, bì heo. Sau khi tẩm ướp gia vị được cuộn vào lá chùm ruột, sau đó gói lớp ngoài bằng lá chuối. Sau 03 nem lên men tự nhiên lúc đó thì dùng được. Nem chua dùng rất ngon với tương ớt, tỏi.

Nem chua Nướng: Do không ủ chua nên nem không có vị chua, nhưng thay vào đó khi nướng hoặc hấp nem có tác dụng có vị ngọt tự nhiên của thịt và mùi thơm từ lá chùm ruột và lá chuối. Dùng chung với tỏi và nước tương

----------


## dung89

Nhìn nem lại thấy thèm  :Big Grin:

----------

